# big marvs stink bait



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

sanantonio river and guadalupe river fishing is getting better


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Looks like a nice trip, glad you got out on the water.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice catching and beer drinkin!


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Thanks these were all light tackle 8lb line spinning reel and 3/8 once egg weight with a treble hook dipped in big marvs.


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

Those channel cats will be some good eating. Good fishing there !


----------

